# Do i need a friend



## Katie Kay (Feb 14, 2010)

i was just wonderin how many of you guys have friends that live wif u? My mommy thinks that she should get a lil friend for me. but i don't want the new guy stealing all the attention! she also has been talking about finding me some new friends and maybe a hubby! how many bunnies out there acctualy like being bred?

[line]


Always Love, LuLu


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 20, 2010)

roxy here - i is on me second husbun cos i is not liking living alone. also he is getting a bowl of food and a carrot. this means if i is quick enough i can eat his carrots as well as mine:biggrin2:


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Lulu! Wendy here. I don't like having friends around because I feel like they are invading my space. My mom says it's because I'm not spayed, whatever that means. You should tell your mom that getting spayed might make you appreciate a friend more!

I'm Brindam and I'd like to butt in on this conversation! I haven't had a husbunny before but I hear kits are a lot of work - for us and our humans! Humans are funny;lots of themseem to have trouble living with a whole warren of us bunnies, so they usually try to find other humans to adopt out kits. The problem is that there's lots and LOTS of bunnies out there who don't have homes or aren't in good homes - they're just not lucky like you and me! So you might want to tell your mom that you only want a husband if she's super certain that ALL of your precious kits find really good homes. Oh, and you and your husbun might eventually need that "spayed" thing Wendy was talking about, because from what I hear us bunnies sometimes breed more than we should and it can be bad for us!


----------



## bearbop (Feb 22, 2010)

walter here, i live next to 2 bunnies but not actually living with them. I like my cage alone but when i am loose in the garage i am also very loving. I want some babies,


----------



## slp98 (Mar 21, 2010)

PEPPER HERE I LOVE WHEN MY PET HUMAN TAKES ME OUT AND PUTS ME ON HER BED. BUT IT IS GOOD THAT SHE KEEPS ME IN MY CAGE BECAUSE SHE HAS A DOG!:dude::bunnydance:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:


----------



## mattimeo (Oct 11, 2010)

Trust me, Lulu - life is better with a friend. Of course, it helps a lot if you are spayed and he is neutered. You're much less likely to fight, no one will spray pee, and - let's face facts, sister - there are already way too many unwanted buns out there. We shouldn't make more. And of course your human should take time to gently and patiently let you get to know each other. But love - love is what we need, Lu. I have a mini rex husband. He's older, but he's my hero. I might steal his treats from time to time, but he has stolen my heart.

-Immy:inlove:


----------



## Maddy-Hazel (Oct 26, 2010)

Hazel: Definitely get a friend! Da Lady brought me Fiver, an' he's my partner in crime! I had to get a surgery first though!

Fiver: I'm gwad mummy bwought me home to live wiff Hazel. She's vewy pwetty and gives me many kissus.


----------



## Jaded (Oct 26, 2010)

I think you do need a friend
Me hoomin slave just got me a friend a female, i tr and mate with her even tho im fixed.


----------



## jujub793 (Oct 26, 2010)

i iz Willow an i have a huzbun named Walter and i luvzzz him :inlove:. we cuddlez all the day long. my hoomin rezcued him and we iz best buds ever since:hug1


----------



## sparney (Nov 7, 2010)

i dont have any hutch buddies
but im good by myslef!
plus, sparney comes to give me bwekkie every morning beofre schhool. and she comes every evening for cuddles!
i wait for her. i make myself all cleen duwing the day for the evenin when she comes for cuddles. and she gives me treats too!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi, dis is Becky. I thinks I have da best o both worlds. I am an only bun so I get all the carrots, but there are two cats that come and visit me. Andre even licks my face, because I am clearly superior. I get adored by me human and me cats. That's not bad.


----------

